# mahoning walleyes/ berlin crappies



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

i been out of town for work the since wednesday and i went out the last 2 days cuz a couple of my buddies were sayin that they were hittin down there fairly well... so i went out and didnt see anyone catchin any nor did I ...everyone was saying they went back out into the lake i find it hard to believe that they come up for a couple days and just boom no more walleyes theres got to be somethin up in there still ...i tried rockhill i also tried gaskill and the spillway up gaskill with no luck i am thinkin of hittin the spillway that flows from deercreek into berlin today i have caught some nice fish in there also anyone hear of anything bein caught there????i was just wondering if anyone had an opinion on what happend to the fish or any tips on where to head to...i did manage to catch a 10 inch channel cat at greenbower about 8 lastnight lol first fish of the year but hey its better than nothin...as far as crappies i started slammin them on the 18th last year and we have had pretty similar weather conditions except for the rain im wondering if the high water is affecting the crappie bite? i figured with the 70+ degree day yesterday and the droppin water levels they woulda be hittin but no such luck...my buddy did get one crappie at greenbower last night it was about 9.5 10" but i remember last year on the 20th i pulled in 29 in a matter of 3 hours with not 1 under 10".... im just itchin to catch some eyes or get into a mess of crappies if anyone has some useful info id apreciate ya sharin thanks! Joe


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was told on Sun that supposedly, and I use the word lightly, that *supposedly* both Fri & Sat that 100+ walleye*(each day!!!) *had been pulled out at the Mahoning River/spillway. I wasn't there so what do I know. Heard there was a 5# female pulled, but the majority were both small and/or snagged! The last part, well....I believe that!!


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

snake i dont know about the 500 fish. but pretty much all the fish i seen were getting snagged and a lot of guys were just using treble and yanking them across the bottom. they place is probally as bad as milton


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Butch....I believe ya. That's one of the reasons I won't go up there. It would drive me crazy to watch that crap.


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

well me and my girlfriend went out and i did manage to get 2 walleye... one was just barely below 15" so i threw him back and i took the other home he was 16" so i did break my dry spell...as for snaggin i didnt see anyone appear to be snaggin but as soon as it started gettin dark out about 5 people appeared out of nowhere so i imagine thats what they were up to i hope they all get busted maybe thats y no1 else was catchin them they were tryin too hard...i did see one guy who had a pretty nice one on the stringer soon as we got there


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ahh.....I see by the fence you weren't at the spillway. Probably not as many in the river, although I don't know that for a fact!! By the way, congrats. Gotta love that new trail too!!


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

i have fished the river every day scense wed except for today i limited out fri sat and sun. yesterday two shy. sat me my dad and bro limited out all in the mouth. did snag a bunch released all of them for the snaging oh ya there was alot of it. most of the fish were caught from spillway till gaskill. sat we were sharing a whole with a coulple of guys that were snaging they would get their limit take it to their car and come back down. the one guy left with24. well after that there was a coulple of calls. and well on sun. they showed up and started their routein and 16 fish later busted 250 dollers a fish and handcuft and sent away. made my day. the males i have seen caught were from 13' to21 inch range. my bro snaged a 6 pound female and took a pic and released it. the fish of the year thow 29 and half inch female waying in at just under 10 an half. and it was in the mouth and i was an eye witness. it has slowed down alot we need some more rainto bring them into those spots.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jigen Man, 
Let me thank you for a very positive report. Sounds as if you had a good week and I along with many others applaud you for releasing both the snagged fish and the very large females. But the best part of that post is the "handcuffs". I'm glad about whoever made the phonecall. Maybe it'll slow down the other idiots( I seriously doubt it/word won't get around quick enough and some will try REGARDLESS, almost like they're starving to death and we can all assume...that's not the case!!!) and no one can make me think they're anything less than idiots! I call em as I see em! Thanks again for the very eye' opening post!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Glad someone called in and reported them. Do you guys not ever say anything to them? I know you don't want to start a fight, but I don't know if I could stand there and watch it.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I stopped by last night at the deercreek dam and walked down with another guy. It started off just us two and as soon as got dark a few others came and right away I could tell they were up to no good. I left early and called in the park office but idk if anything happened to those guys. I've spent many hours out this year already and haven't caught a walleye yet. Hope my luck changes in the morning. Heading back out.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Problem is we *and the snaggers know *the rangers/wardens are spread tooo thin!


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

True. But it's not worth getting caught.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

I am new to fishing the river but i did some scouting and managed to find a few fish last sunday. Everyone i saw seemed to be fishing legal methods however i didnt go anywhere near the dams or spillways. I did have someone encouraging me to keep a foul hooked fish. Told him i dont keep them and dont like seeing others do it. Who knows, could have been a warden. He left a short time later.
Rivers been dropping and need some rain to get them moving again.


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

hey villiage were you out there about 5-6ish last night just down from gaskill bridge??? ....nah snake i didnt get him down by the fence i was up further i just walked down that way cuz its a little deeper no luck there ill be back out tonight goin for another few if i see any of them snaggers ill be sure to call the game warden... id like to snag them with a damn hook a big 1 lol they ruin it for everyone! in my opinion they should have a warden for each lake or atleast each area like berlin deer creek walrborn area...more than just one per county im sure they can afford it judging by the state taxes that are taken from my pay every 2 weeks lol hell theyd be doin better off than me!


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

No Slayr, havnt been down that way since Sunday. Hoping maybe tomorrow evening (if we get some rain today). I need to do a little more exploring.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck Crappie and keep us posted. I doubt I'll be fishing that way. I generally do decent from the boat(mark my word:NOT ALWAYS, by a long shot) and also I can move around alot easier whereas from shore depending on how many people are there, you can get a bit restricted!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Snake, did you get my p.m from last night? I agree with the fishing from a boat. Sometimes they are just out a little too far to get them from wading the shoreline. I am looking to get out again this weekend maybe Saturday morning. I will probably launch from Les's or the State launch ramp. And fish the same areas I fished yesterday.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

what kind style of lures do you use on these rivers never done it before would like to try with my pops sometime. also is it really early for the fish to be headed up stream


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

what kind style of lures do you use on these rivers never done it before would like to try with my pops sometime. also is it really early for the fish to be headed up stream 
Read more[urlhttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=168471#ixzz1HU4GMRoF[/url]

1/8 jigs or 1/16 and 2in tails i did good last year on them


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

The snagers were just using one jig bringing it across the bootom till they felt meat and bam. they look like your averge fisherman but deep down their greaty nobodys. and they hide fish in buckets so when people ask how they are doing they just say acoulple just to keep you moving. As for speaking up and saying somthing to them well there was 4 of them an me my dad and two younger bros. we knew they had what was coming to them. ps usually if their not afraid to snag their not affraid to keep an over limit or under size.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

JIGEN MAN said:


> The snagers were just using one jig bringing it across the bootom till they felt meat and bam. they look like your averge fisherman but deep down their greaty nobodys. and they hide fish in buckets so when people ask how they are doing they just say acoulple just to keep you moving. As for speaking up and saying somthing to them well there was 4 of them an me my dad and two younger bros. we knew they had what was coming to them. ps usually if their not afraid to snag their not affraid to keep an over limit or under size.


Jigs right seen it with my own eyes its just a dumb move on their part and a hole in their wallet...


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

ever use live bait on those jigs or just platics. are just casting and retriveing or letting stay on the bottom with a slow retrieve


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i never use minnows unless im jigging but i was just bringing it real slow across the bottom and with 1/16 it would kind of drift down the river


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

No live bait at all. depending on the water flow that will tell you what size jig to use you want to be on the bottom almost always. and slowly real in


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

I live buy the mahoning and haven't seen any snaggers,but with the help from you guys i know what to look for,
they come out at dark,
one of you said you can tell they are up to no good,i take this as having on a black hood and cape on and an evil laugh,
they Carry a bucket,

Ok here's the profile i have on these guys:

1-has a black hood and cape on
2-has an evil laugh
3-comes out at dark
4-Carry's a bucket

Hmmm,i think these are the same guys i see ever halloween


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I do not find the illegal taking of our game fish very funny some how!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree 110% with C J


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

CAN YOU GUYS TELL M WHERE GASKILL BRIDGE IS. aLSO WOULD IT BE SAFE TO FISH THIS PART OF THE RIVER IN A 12' JON BOAT? THANKS


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

You know what i find unfunny? this run being posted on the internet so the world can see,this river is small and now it will be very over fished,buy posting this run here you all have done more damge than any snagger.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

I think i was the first one to ask where this bridge was. I may already fish it and just don't know it by name. It belongs to all of us!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i live very close to it also everyone go have fun and catch some fish :B
I love how people think they own this water. We all pay for fishing why not let other people know.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Excellent point, Nick. That's why this site is the best one for serious Ohio "fishermen". Not sure why some bother to join OGF if they want to keep everything a big secret. They should continue to LURK in my opinion! Telling someone fish are biting and where is not going to put one fish in their bag. You've still got to do that yourself.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Munz....I totally disagree. This has been going on for 25+ yrs. When the cars start lining up right there at 225, guys KNOW that it's on., and then you have word of moutha and yes, the internet just adds to it. But this site is for sharing and that's what I try to do when possible. Only so many people can park in that small area up near the spillway, and maybe 20-23 vehicles down near the off ramp. take it for what it's worth, this is not a secret that just came about over night.


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

just because its a small river dosnt mean it will be over fished all the fish that come up the river arnt looking for a meal. they all have the same thing in mind to spawn. dont get me wrong thow they some times cant turn down a quick meal, but thats not enough to hurt them. for example on sat. the 19th it was me my dad and bro. plus 4 people who were there to just to snag it took us around 4 hours to get 3 limits and mean while we just tried to keep cool with these guys. when we went to leave we asked how many they had each guy was rit around 15 a peice so15+15+15+15=60 snaged 6+6+6=18 i vote snagers are going to be the ones that mess it up not the ones who have respect for mother nature and what is rit. o by the way the next day they got busted with 16 a peice do the math thats alot of fish in two days that was just tying to spawn not get their grub on.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

just watched the game warden ticket some snaggers at the spillway so the jobs getting done


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

So how much is your ticket? LOL just kidding Kyle, glad to see them get a few of them....Now they should be in a boat and get the snaggers fishing near the causeway....alot of it going on...we see guys fishing from boats ,hook fish and take them to the other side to "UN"hook them....shady to say the least ! Anyway good luck and be safe !


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ramfan said:


> So how much is your ticket? LOL just kidding Kyle, glad to see them get a few of them....Now they should be in a boat and get the snaggers fishing near the causeway....alot of it going on...we see guys fishing from boats ,hook fish and take them to the other side to "UN"hook them....shady to say the least ! Anyway good luck and be safe !


I kind of disagree with this, just because they are fishing in a boat doesn't mean that all are keeping foul hooked fish. I fish from a boat and I don't keep foul hooked fish. And from my observations the guys fishing the causeway from the shore are using pretty much the same baits and techniques as the boaters. I've fished it both from shore and a boat and don't think it really makes a bit of difference, if someone has it in their mind to keep a foul hooked fish they are going to do it regardless of being in a boat or on the bank.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

What do snaggers do with all the fish they keep? Sounds like its the same ones there day after day draggin lead in the river and rippin vibes on the lake. Just currious if its about braggin or what. Seriously, who needs 15 or 20 fish a day?


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

village idiot said:


> What do snaggers do with all the fish they keep? Sounds like its the same ones there day after day draggin lead in the river and rippin vibes on the lake. Just currious if its about braggin or what. Seriously, who needs 15 or 20 fish a day?


I think they keep what they want and then sell the rest not sure thow. i dont no the price for walleye in stores but its prb. expensive. they think its easy money.


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> just watched the game warden ticket some snaggers at the spillway so the jobs getting done


at the moho or deercreek?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Is anyone legally catching any walleye at night in the Mahoaning? Was going to try it tonigjt,but didn't want to drive all that way for nothing.


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

ya they do bite at night. but scense the river isnt so wide some times you find yourself in the trees mre then in the water lol but it is very well posible


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> I kind of disagree with this, just because they are fishing in a boat doesn't mean that all are keeping foul hooked fish. I fish from a boat and I don't keep foul hooked fish. And from my observations the guys fishing the causeway from the shore are using pretty much the same baits and techniques as the boaters. I've fished it both from shore and a boat and don't think it really makes a bit of difference, if someone has it in their mind to keep a foul hooked fish they are going to do it regardless of being in a boat or on the bank.


i think what he is saying, is that we have seen guys work the fish around to side of boat not facing shore for one reason and one reason only....To hide where it was hooked. I don't think he's saying they are all doing it, but that it's not just shore fisherman snagging...my 2 cents


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I was down at the maho today trying out my new waders and the water is very low. I was talking to a guy down there and we both agreed it's prolly to shallow for walleye right now. I walked from the 225/62 bridge downstream about a mile and didn't have any luck. I also tried out the dam again and since last week the waters down about 12 feet. I could walk across the spillway easily. I'm not sure If it'll be too late for more walleye to run when it warms up, with some more rain I hope it ends up half as good as last year. I also ran into a guy who caught 2 pikes on minnows at the price street bridge. They were roughly 18 inches. Maybe I'll try again in the morning. This stagnant fishing is starting to really bother me.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to agree with Sam, I know many of the boat fishermen, and regardless of which side they net them on, I believe 90% are fishing legal. I look back now, and it seems thant 75%+ of our fish seem to be netted on the starboard side of the boat, but we will *ABSOLUTELY NOT *keep a snagged fish and most fishermen I know are *reputable *fishermen and feel exactly like I do. Oh I'm sure there are *some dirty guys* out there that will keep short and/or snagged fish, but for the most part, the ones I know wouldn't even consider it. Please, don't luimp us with the idiots, and there's a few in* EVERY *bunch!!


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

1-has a black hood and cape on
2-has an evil laugh
3-comes out at dark
4-Carry's a bucket
most of those describes me haha i got a black hoodie i wear alot ( its really warm haha).i got a bucket i take fishing usauly too sit on tho..i love night fishing allways caught more at night or dawn just no evil laugh hahaha .ive never fished any of these places yet eaither .ok i had to look it up cuz i never realized snaggin was illegal ( go ahead mock me it dont matter lol ) but here is wat odnr says """SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point. """ jus thought id post this incase anyone else didnt realize lol


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> I kind of disagree with this, just because they are fishing in a boat doesn't mean that all are keeping foul hooked fish. I fish from a boat and I don't keep foul hooked fish. And from my observations the guys fishing the causeway from the shore are using pretty much the same baits and techniques as the boaters. I've fished it both from shore and a boat and don't think it really makes a bit of difference, if someone has it in their mind to keep a foul hooked fish they are going to do it regardless of being in a boat or on the bank.


I agree Sam. Not to generalize, but a lot of guys that are in the boats are more sport fisherman than food for the table people. I have a boat and I would say that I am both, but a rule is a rule and a snagged fish is a snagged fish and they need to go back in the water to be caught another day. I see his point though harder to catch a guy snagging in a boat than on shore. However, you should follow the law because it is the law and in your and everyone elses best interest and not just because you may get fined. If we all went down and caught 35 fish a day to eat there would be none left. Don't be selfish!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WHAT IF......you kill the fish when you snag it :not with intention to snag,while jiggi'n blade baits, and the fish dies?The hook punctures a vital,(air bladder,lung)etc. you try to revive the thing and it doesn't respond, you just leave it laying on top of the water, & go on,or go on home and bury it in cornmeal&flour, properly???? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

bury it in cornmeal&flour, properly????

That is hilarious!! I have often wondered the same, never had it happen, but what would a ranger say to keeping a fish that died from a snag?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

In my experience with a blade bait such as a Vibe I think you'd really have to be giving the bait one hell of a rip to puncture far enough in to hit a vital. Most of the very few I have foul hooked have been superficial skin punctures. Now I could see where a wound from being foul hooked could get infected after the fact. But that could take days or even weeks to kill a fish. I'm not saying it isn't possible but chances of it happening consistently are very slim. Now if it did happen I think the G.W would still issue a ticket especially if it wasn't of legal length. I don't really worry about things like snagging for several reasons. 

1) I don't do it, and if I do foul hook one it goes right back in the drink.

2) Those that do will eventually get caught and even if they do, most will pay the fine and go right back to doing it again. It's just how some people are and there isn't much we can do to change them it sucks but that's just how it is.

3) I'm there to fish not watch to see if others are snagging or not snagging or keeping short or foul hooked fish. That's what the G.W is for, now I'm not saying that if I did see an outright blatant violation that i wouldn't report it because i probably would.

4) I'm not about to start a fight with someone over it especially if I don't know them or how they would react. I'm not fond of the idea of being shot or stabbed over a fish. 

I read on here where guys will get in arguments with people who are snagging, and all I can do is sit and wonder if these guys really do this and what are they thinking in doing so. With the way people are today is it really worth taking a chance in getting hurt in a fist, knife or gun fight over a snagged walleye? Practically everyone has a cell phone nowadays the safest and more proper thing to do is to call the wildlife officer and report the violation. I'd hate to read or see on the news where a fellow OGF member and fisherman was hurt or possibly worse because they tried to take the law in there own hands.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I want to add a little known or even possibly unknown fact to alot of people. Have been at the ramp, coming in with fish and the ranger will be there. Ask how ya did and so forth. Well, I got 3 fish. Ranger says, oh yeah, let me take a look. He will literally take that fish and all but put it under a microscope looking for "snag marks/holes" whatever you care to call it. My only worry, is that one day I catch, say an 18" fish LEGALLY and throw him in the box, the ranger finds a hole on, say his belly...than what? Sorry, I will argue in court with all I have that sir, it may have been snagged once, but I sir, caught it legally. You guys follow me here? I mean it could be a real dilemma and possibly a costly one. And on top of that, to be labeled a "snagger", to me, that's one step up from....well, never mind, I won't go there!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

snake, if the warden finds a snag hole in the belly, I would show him the hole in the walleye's mouth from your hook. No way the warden can determine which hole came first! I'd argue that case to a judge! 

I'll be heading out tonight to see if I can snag a few...in the mouth. First time I've tried for spawning walleye at Berlin. Going to try the spillway first unless it's too crowded. Just wish the weathermen would have been correct. 2 days ago they said it was going to be 45 and sunny! I see snowflakes out there now!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SAM,SNAKE,, I fish for the sport&fun of it,oh, for about 50 years now, and I've played on salt,fresh,running,hard,soft,waters! And I don't cheat!!! I DO PLAY BY THE RULES ,AND I AM DAMNED SMART ABOUT THEM,TO THE LETTER!!and I have passed that standard on to 2 young men,my Sons.AS MY DAD WITH ME! That being said,,, I just wanted to pose the purely hypothetical instance,"IF A FISH IS FOUL HOOKED &DURING THE STRUGGLE DIES AS A RESULT, AFTERWARD .. WHAT THEN??TURN IT BACK,OR TAKE IT HOME ,BECAUSE IT'S NOT SWIMMING? AND FOR RIPPING THE LURES,THATS NOT FISHING THATS SNAGGI'N!! FISH ALWAYS FEELS BIGGER WHEN THEY'RE FOUL HOOKED AND AT THAT,I'M NOT RIPPING,A BAIT UP &DOWN,BUT,, THE HOOKS THAT WE USE ON SONAR-BLADES,VIBEES ARE VERY SHARP!!! YOU DON'T NEED TO EXERT MUCH FORCE-ERGS. TO DEEPLY IMPALE ONE PAST THE BARB .AND THAT'S WHAT I MEAN BY IF YOU PUNCTURE A "VITAL" AND THE FISH DIES IN YOUR HANDS,AS A RESULT OF THAT FISH SWIMMING FOR DEAR LIFE,AN YOU THINKING ,,,I HAVE GOT "OL JED" RIGHT CHER,BOY!!! THE HOOKS SINK IN AS THEY ARE DESIGNED TO DO.... THE FOUL HOOKED FISH DIES,IT HAPPENS.... just wanted to clear my position on this topic. So do we keep, or toss,BY LAW, my original question. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

sonar said:


> SAM,SNAKE,, I fish for the sport&fun of it,oh, for about 50 years now, and I've played on salt,fresh,running,hard,soft,waters! And I don't cheat!!! I DO PLAY BY THE RULES ,AND I AM DAMNED SMART ABOUT THEM,TO THE LETTER!!and I have passed that standard on to 2 young men,my Sons.AS MY DAD WITH ME! That being said,,, I just wanted to pose the purely hypothetical instance,"IF A FISH IS FOUL HOOKED &DURING THE STRUGGLE DIES AS A RESULT, AFTERWARD .. WHAT THEN??TURN IT BACK,OR TAKE IT HOME ,BECAUSE IT'S NOT SWIMMING? AND FOR RIPPING THE LURES,THATS NOT FISHING THATS SNAGGI'N!! FISH ALWAYS FEELS BIGGER WHEN THEY'RE FOUL HOOKED AND AT THAT,I'M NOT RIPPING,A BAIT UP &DOWN,BUT,, THE HOOKS THAT WE USE ON SONAR-BLADES,VIBEES ARE VERY SHARP!!! YOU DON'T NEED TO EXERT MUCH FORCE-ERGS. TO DEEPLY IMPALE ONE PAST THE BARB .AND THAT'S WHAT I MEAN BY IF YOU PUNCTURE A "VITAL" AND THE FISH DIES IN YOUR HANDS,AS A RESULT OF THAT FISH SWIMMING FOR DEAR LIFE,AN YOU THINKING ,,,I HAVE GOT "OL JED" RIGHT CHER,BOY!!! THE HOOKS SINK IN AS THEY ARE DESIGNED TO DO.... THE FOUL HOOKED FISH DIES,IT HAPPENS.... just wanted to clear my position on this topic. So do we keep, or toss,BY LAW, my original question. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


I didn't mean to sound as if I was singling you out. I would keep a dead fish if it were of legal length. It's kind of a double dilemma when something like that happens. Snake is right about the wardens checking for snag marks I've seen them do it up on the Maumee.

As for what I was saying about guys confronting someone who they think might be snagging intentionally. I just think with it being this time of year guys let their emotions get the best of them, especially when they are going by the law and struggle to get one or two legals and some guy 50 feet away is hauling in fish left and right with most being snagged. Every year these forums erupt in a storm of complaints and accusations about snaggers and guys keeping foul hooked fish. I can see where guys get offended by hearing it year in and year out. I'd say about 99% of the guys are following the laws and regulations, but that 1% is what give the rest a bad name.

Sonar I meant no disrespect, I kind of just made a broad statement that lumped everyone (myself included) together.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I LIKE THAT SAM!! THAT IS A PROBLEM THOUGH,AND ALSO A QUESTION, AND I WAS JUST THROWING A VARIABLE IN THE MIX OF A CIRCUMSTANCE THAT MAY ARISE ON ANY OUTING TO GET A POINT OF LAW THAT I NEED A LITTLE HELP ON. NO OFFENSE TAKEN EITHER, THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING THAT SAM. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

sonar said:


> SAM,SNAKE,, I fish for the sport&fun of it,oh, for about 50 years now, and I've played on salt,fresh,running,hard,soft,waters! And I don't cheat!!! I DO PLAY BY THE RULES ,AND I AM DAMNED SMART ABOUT THEM,TO THE LETTER!!and I have passed that standard on to 2 young men,my Sons.AS MY DAD WITH ME! That being said,,, I just wanted to pose the purely hypothetical instance,"IF A FISH IS FOUL HOOKED &DURING THE STRUGGLE DIES AS A RESULT, AFTERWARD .. WHAT THEN??TURN IT BACK,OR TAKE IT HOME ,BECAUSE IT'S NOT SWIMMING? AND FOR RIPPING THE LURES,THATS NOT FISHING THATS SNAGGI'N!! FISH ALWAYS FEELS BIGGER WHEN THEY'RE FOUL HOOKED AND AT THAT,I'M NOT RIPPING,A BAIT UP &DOWN,BUT,, THE HOOKS THAT WE USE ON SONAR-BLADES,VIBEES ARE VERY SHARP!!! YOU DON'T NEED TO EXERT MUCH FORCE-ERGS. TO DEEPLY IMPALE ONE PAST THE BARB .AND THAT'S WHAT I MEAN BY IF YOU PUNCTURE A "VITAL" AND THE FISH DIES IN YOUR HANDS,AS A RESULT OF THAT FISH SWIMMING FOR DEAR LIFE,AN YOU THINKING ,,,I HAVE GOT "OL JED" RIGHT CHER,BOY!!! THE HOOKS SINK IN AS THEY ARE DESIGNED TO DO.... THE FOUL HOOKED FISH DIES,IT HAPPENS.... just wanted to clear my position on this topic. So do we keep, or toss,BY LAW, my original question. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


You throw back the snagged, dead fish. The Law pertains to "Fish Possession". Just toss the dead fish back in the water. It's a shame - but it's the Law !


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's the problem we face ,if we were allowed to keep them, then any fish "snagged" ,whether accidentally or intentionally ,would be killed on the spot,,,, and it's a legal catch ???,Makes sense! I believe that to be a good thing all in all... Though it does seem to be a real waste to throw an other wise legal size fish ,to go to H#LL.... It's to impede the law breaker,not the law abider. THANKS Jim! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok so are they still in the river or what anybody?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, throwing a fish back that died as a result of being foul hooked is the right thing to do according to the law, but I hate seeing a legal sized fish go to waste. I guess there really is no way around it if you keep it dead or alive you're breaking the law. 

@ TheSilverback, When I passed by there on Sunday, the river looked like it was way down so I would say until we get some more rain fishin will probably be slow in the river.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

silverback i was down there yest and nothing was going i caught a sucker thats about it.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I fished it sun was as low as I've seen such is hilarious because 3 weeks ago it was as high as I ever seen. Never caught a walleye over 10 inchs looks like its going be another year before i do


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Silverback. trust me, there are some big fish in there and the season is just starting. I caught close to a dozen fish last year that* met or surpassed *the 25" limit, not counting all the fish 18-20 and over. A foul hooked, dead, legal sized fish? Back in the water it goes. I would not take a chance on a ticket when I already have fish in the freezer!!  Some other critter will eat, so it's not wasted per say! And I think it was sonar who mentioned my earlier comment. If I caught a legal fish legally and threw it in the box and kept fishing and the warden hrs later found a dot/hole/snag on it, I would fight it with all I could afford. I despise snaggers and I *KNOW* there are enough legal fish there that I don't have to keep shorties and/or snags. I'm there every weekend, so Im not hurting for table fare. And if someone thought I was directing this at them, I apologize because I had no one in mind, was just throwing out a scenario that could very well happen to any and all of us. Good fishin' to ya..............................


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey silverback last year this happened and then we got rain and I caught walleye up to the end of april no big ones but nice eaters. I think if we get some rain more fish will come up


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm gonna tell ya, rain isn't all we need. The warm days will do wonders for us. I seriously believe that is why my buddy and I did so well almost 2 weekends ago. We'd get there about 10 am and actually did pretty good up until 2 pm or so. Those rocks warm up and the fish move in. I talked to several people who got there at like 7am and didn't do squat, but much later in the day, it turned on for them. That's just my 2 cents...., but what the heck do I know. Guaranteed though, we won't hit the water until after 9am, just because that's what we believe did it for us. And starting Sunday, we're gonna have that warm up start. I know Monday is supposed to be 55 and I think I'll be at the Ohio river. But you can bet, the fishing will heat up as of say Sat or Sunday!! ?Anybody here a bettin' man..?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

looks like my boat will be done just in time if my break caliper wouldnt have snaped tonight it would have been done damn chevy lol.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

YOU ARE RIGHT, About the middle of the day Snake, Sat.&Sun. I got there,At (*THE lake of spring*, I think),,,& I wasn't fishing 15 mins. and first fish was on,@2:00 pm SAT.,then on Sun.,@1:00pm 5 mins. the same thing!fish on! And 3,keepers both days, and by 2:30-3:00pm it was pretty much over . went shallower-deeper, had the same marks,but no takers. This week I've got Friday&Sunday for fishing,noon Fri.& 9:00am Sun. Hope there still on that same time line, you gonna be out? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We're heading up this afternoon probably get on the water around 5pm gonna try and fish till dark or shortly after. Same thing tomorrow although we may be able to get out in the A.M tomorrow either way I'll be there.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Jigging Jim said:


> You throw back the snagged, dead fish. The Law pertains to "Fish Possession". Just toss the dead fish back in the water. It's a shame - but it's the Law !


This is an interesting dilemma that I have never even thought of. Others may disagree with me on this but I honestly have to say that if I accidentally snagged a fish and as a result of the injuries the fish died while in my possession, I WOULD KEEP IT. Now I promise ya I am a law abiding citizen... Here is my reasoning why I would keep it:

To me it becomes a law vs. moral debate. It requires seeing gray, rather than just black and white. Fact is, I'm going to carry that fish home knowing that if I get questioned by an officer I am likely going to get a ticket. However, I would feel much better about myself knowing that the fish did not just die in vain and the resource was wasted. The damage is done, the fish is dead either way. You can let it float away and KNOW that the fish was wasted and no one will ever benefit from it. Or,as is the way I feel, you can break this law to ultimately accomplish something that is more ethically and morally correct. Like I said, that is just my opinion. I know I'm breaking the law in that instance but I believe if the fish was honestly accidentally snagged and is dead then it is worth pleading your case to an officer if you were questioned rather than wasting the fish.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Narf, I kind of agree with you. It's a tough decision as to if you should keep it or not, if faced with that situation, I may even keep it as opposed to discarding it, but I definitely think that it should be ILEGAL to keep it. If it does happen, and you keep the fish, and get caught... you should EXPECT a ticket. If we try to make the law subjective, then any snagger who snags a fish needs only FORCE the hook into some vital organs and they can tell the officer that the fish died as a result of being snagged and HAD to be kept. Therefore, I totally agree that it needs to be illegal, because the officers cannot be expected to know the INTENT of each angler. If every angler had a true respect for nature, our resources, each other, and the law... then the law could allow for keeping a fatally injured fish. However, not everyone has such respect so the lawmakes have to do their best to keep those with evil-intent in check, without inhibiting (too much) those of us that ARE respectful.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sonar, at this point, it looks like tomorrow is out simply because my tow vehicle isn't running correctly. Had it to the mechanic on Monday, he said see if it's any better....well, it isn't. As for Sunday, yes and possibly, just possibly, I may even be there on Saturday.
Now as far as a dead fish, there is a much simpler way to kill a fish than puncture a vital organ. One good crack just between but above the eyes puts them out in a very short order. So it would be tooooo easy to kill every snagged fish and say.."well, it was dead anyhow and didn't want to see it float down the river/lake"! I've heard of lake erie guys doing this for whatever reason. We've actually done it a time or two when wanting to clean them and they're still flip floppin' all over the place!


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> It's a tough decision as to if you should keep it or not, if faced with that situation, I may even keep it as opposed to discarding it, but I definitely think that it should be ILEGAL to keep it. If it does happen, and you keep the fish, and get caught... you should EXPECT a ticket. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Totally agree! Definitely should expect a ticket. As much as I would like to have faith in my fellow man to make honest decisions sadly, you just can't. A law like such would absolutly be abused. So I agree that it should not be legal. However, I am going to carry that fish home, expecting a ticket if someone were to question me!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Last 3 posts,are right on the mindset of why I posted the question in the first place. I DON'T WANT TO BE AGAINST THE LAW,& ALSO DON'T WANT TO LET THAT FISH BE KILLED WITHOUT "PURP0SE" SO' ULTIMATELY I WILL HAVE A DECISION TO MAKE,OR A PRICE TO PAY? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Say it was a 25'' fish. Granted, it would literally be gut wrenching, but I would throw it back.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

snake69 said:


> Say it was a 25'' fish. Granted, it would literally be gut wrenching, but I would throw it back.


I'd probably cry first on a fish that size.


----------



## T Bones (Mar 29, 2011)

I would not be able to watch a dead 25" fish that I just caught simply float away belly up! It would be going home but I do agree with others that I should be expecting a ticket if questioned.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I too, think it's a waste of food. When it comes to the laws, I don't make 'em and I don't break 'em. Putin' it back is a damn shame.--Tim..............................................................................................................................................


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i think i might try the causeway for the very 1st time this weekend. if ya see a guy looking like he aint got a clue where to fish say hi to me .


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Rusty, boat or shoreman. If boat, a little description will help.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

ill be on shore, no boat . i give up .... whats jukin?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jukin is a term that means taking a vibee and straight vertical jigging that vibee! Don't have a clue who made up the term, but it's the one we refer to when doing just that....jukin!


----------

